# Sicura Diver With Internal Bezel



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had this for a while [6 months plus] and just got round to finishing it.

Shame about the plating being scuffed, but i'm happy with the result and it looks better in the flesh.

I've serviced it and adjusted it to 3 positions.




























regards steve


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ha! I've got a 1960s/70s Winton with an internal bezel, I'd never seen another


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

stevieb said:


> I've had this for a while [6 months plus] and just got round to finishing it.
> 
> Shame about the plating being scuffed, but i'm happy with the result and it looks better in the flesh.
> 
> ...


I have this one, which is much more common than yours with that lovely '70's cushion case :notworthy:.










Nice to see there are still some around.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks good Steve, worn plating and all. It looks like it has a story. If that makes sense?

Frank


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice watch Steve.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Defender said:


> stevieb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lovely Seventies cushion case ...4 REAL !


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments, i've a few of these Sicuras so i'll start posting more pictures.

I find the movements are a bit of a let down but I rarely have to do much other than service.

Maybe because unlike an Omega or Fortis the designs have only just been accepted as retro classics.

regards steve


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Stevie

Here's mine, it must have had a big impact at some point as it's removed the paint from the dial and exposed the copper @ 6 o'clock....










John


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, i've a few of these Sicuras so i'll start posting more pictures.
> 
> I find the movements are a bit of a let down but I rarely have to do much other than service.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Glad to see that there's are other 'Sicura' fans here still.

I have several Sorna chrono's, a couple of them need some work though .

A surprising number seem to have survived though?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

Here's a Carronade bullhead cronograph, Valjeoux 7734 based that'ws maked Sicura on the V-shaped plate, it takes some seeing due to my rubbish pics..



















The caseback is very Sicura-ish too..










John


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quite like all of these and there are some interesting Sicura designs - mine has second crown to lock external bezel, and nice patina to lume.


----------

